# Portage River



## Warren (Jul 11, 2010)

Just moved near the Portage River (Woodville Area) and looking for place to launch from. Any help would be great.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Go to the watercraft office... they have a book of every launch and access. It's very well done and best of all free!


----------



## Warren (Jul 11, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> Go to the watercraft office... they have a book of every launch and access. It's very well done and best of all free!


Thanks for help


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I live in woodville and always thought it would be cool to drop in near BG and canoe to oak harbor or further. ln the summer of course. let me know if you need to be dropped off somewhere there are a lot of places up river to pull over and drag it to the water.ps where in woodville are you I live 1 block north of rt 20 in town.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

There is an ap called launch sites that will show you all the canoe and kayak launch sites nearby. Works nation wide I believe


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I think you'll find it pretty difficult to make that float. Especially in the summer. The portage gets extremely shallow and you'd be doing A LOT of dragging/carrying your boat around Pemberville and Elmore.


----------

